# Umami by Yoshihiro Murata



## cheftorres87 (Sep 7, 2014)

Foreword by Thomas Keller and Harold McGee.

Amazing must read book, breaks down the science of umami, recipes from different cuisines from pro chefs around the world, full of facts and graphs, helps with flavor combinations and list a bunch of umami rich ingredients and techniques for maximizing umami yield.

One of the best books I've read


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@ChefTorres87 Thanks for posting this. You can actually post a real review here:
[product="27505"]Umami The Fifth Taste [/product]
We used to use this forum more before we had a real review system like we do now.


----------



## zagut (Dec 30, 2013)

What's a "Real Review? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif

Personally I'd much rather hear from the rank and file. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Looks like an interesting book. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------

